# ECA and problems with libdo/erection strength



## Tha Don (Apr 26, 2005)

i'm currently cutting on a low carb/high protein caloric deficit and using ECA stack (Eph. and Lipo 6) 

last night was the first real time that me n' my girl got it on, i noticed when i started to go in that i wasn't as hard as i normally am, it was a little soft, but i still managed to get in and she didn't mind and i'm a large guy as it is, but after a little while i went totally floppy, we decided to stop and try a few hours later and was still soft, i know its nothing to do with the girl as i'm crazy bout her 

has anyone else had these sorts of problems whilst cutting/on ECA? and can anyone recommend a remedy? if its supplements such as trib or goat weed then i can try those, in fact i'll try anything! and if it means coming off ECA, or going high carb before i have sex with her than i'll do that too (i was absolutely starvin while in bed with her, could have just been due to lack of food!) 

please any advice/comments/suggestions are much appriciated!
thanks


----------



## largepkg (Apr 26, 2005)

My favorite quote O'the day.



			
				young d said:
			
		

> it was a little soft, but i still managed to get in and she didn't mind and i'm a large guy as it is



 

Maybe we should call you Hung d?


----------



## topolo (Apr 26, 2005)

I think it might be the girl. Her and I had the same problem!!


----------



## redspy (Apr 26, 2005)

Your issue is probably related to tiredness, stress, anxiety and not the ECA.  Don't take it for a day or two and try again.  Althernatively you could try some cialis to give your confidence a boost.  The more you think about this issue the worst it will get, so try and chill out.  It's happened to all of us at one time or another.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 26, 2005)

I wouldn't sweat it unless it keeps re-ocurring. As redspy stated, it was probably more related to stress and tiredness than anything else.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 26, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> It's happened to all of us at one time or another.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 26, 2005)

EC is a major vasoconstrictor. Using clen instead will do just the opposite--it is a vasodiolator.


----------



## Vise (Apr 26, 2005)

some aakg might be helpful. seeing that you are already taking a supplement with yohimbine in it, the extra vasodilation would be nice.  ...mmm, clen.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 26, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> EC is a major vasoconstrictor. Using clen instead will do just the opposite--it is a vasodiolator.


excuse my ill-knowledge of the terminology above, are you saying that EC is bad for libdo but clen is good for libdo? i have clen which i was saving for the last 2 weeks of my cut to finish things off, i could run it early though and alternate 2 weeks on/2 weeks off with eca if that is gonna help my libdo problems?


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 26, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Your issue is probably related to tiredness, stress, anxiety and not the ECA.  Don't take it for a day or two and try again.  Althernatively you could try some cialis to give your confidence a boost.  The more you think about this issue the worst it will get, so try and chill out.  It's happened to all of us at one time or another.


yeah i think i'm suffering from all of those red, are you saying don't take the ECA for a couple of days? i'm not sure if that is a good idea as it will just make me even more lethargic, maybe i could just cut the dose (like take just 1 lipo-6 cap, or drop the lipo-6/E), or not take it at all on the days she is coming round?

where can i buy cialis? is there any OTC that will help? i've just started taking trib hopefully that will help a little, i'm also thinking about viagra

man i know i shouldn't panic but i am! i can't get over how much i like the girl but i can't stay hard with her, that is just so fucked up! seriously i'll do anything to get my libdo up, i don't really want to stop the eca as it might interfere with my cutting progress, but if thats what it takes i'll do it, rather run something else to boost my libdo though if poss.

thanks all for the fast replies, i appriciate it!


----------



## KentDog (Apr 26, 2005)

Had you been drinking at all? Because that sometimes does it for me.  I would have thought the caffiene would help more than hurt; don't know anything about ephedrine, but could aspirin have made you dizzy?

Did you feel at all different mentally or physically? Or was it just that you couldn't get it up as hard?


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 26, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Had you been drinking at all? Because that sometimes does it for me.  I would have thought the caffiene would help more than hurt; don't know anything about ephedrine, but could aspirin have made you dizzy?
> 
> Did you feel at all different mentally or physically? Or was it just that you couldn't get it up as hard?



i was pretty horny, maybe not as horny as i should have been, metally feeling a little drowsy and lethargic, but in terms of physically i was certainly not as hard as i should have been, thats the real thing that pissed me off, when i went soft, up until then it was going perfect, i'd already been in her a couple of times and if i'd stayed in her to be honest i would have been ok, the build up was awesome, then i went fuckin soft, next time i'ma go in sooner instead of faffing about with her, yeah i'd had a couple of glasses of wine, not a lot, but then again i never normally drink, couldn't of helped matters


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 26, 2005)

anyone know how long it takes E and C to clear your system, i mean like fully so it will not effect my libdo? are we looking at hours? or is it more like days?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 26, 2005)

Erection strength?  For this I would do VERY high reps, until failure....or should I say, success.


----------



## redspy (Apr 26, 2005)

You can get liquid cialis from IBE Nutrition.  It won't do anything for libido, but it will help you point skyward for a day or two.


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 26, 2005)

ephedrine has a half life of 4 hours.....you do the math.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 26, 2005)

When you're cutting, you're calorie negative, and your libido is going to take a dive on its own.


----------



## drew.haynes (Apr 26, 2005)

Caffeine is a 6 hour half life, and I was under the impression that Ephedrine had a 6 hour half life as well. I think generally 7 half-lives is what is considered inactive in the body. In that case, 42 hours for the compounds to be inactive in your blood stream, though you should stop feeling them after just a couple half lives.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 26, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> are you saying don't take the ECA for a couple of days?


The answer is always to add more drugs, not stop the ones you are on.


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 26, 2005)

I coulda swore I read the half life for E is 4 hours.  I think Mudge posted it somewhere....


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 26, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> The answer is always to add more drugs, not stop the ones you are on.


ok

well i'm gonna try and get a doctors appointment tomorrow, see if i can get some viagra on prescription (i've checked out a few websties and it costs a bomb! i ain't spending out that much on it)

what OTC's can i take that will help? i think not only are my erections down but also my libdo, so what would be good at boosting libdo, and what might help with erections? something that might improve blood circulation? also any foods that i could eat that might help? also anything that will help cure anxiety?

thanks


----------



## topolo (Apr 26, 2005)

again..........I thinkits her


----------



## Kracin (Apr 26, 2005)

IMO its all mental man. ive been on a calorie deficit as a little cut while im off lifting for this last week or so, and still on EC stack. and i had no problems a couple nights ago 

just use it as an excuse to tell her you want to try new stuff to make it work. but dont worry about it, thats the worst thing for you to do. stress = no go


----------



## kraziplaya (Apr 26, 2005)

that shit is def mental bro.... its true the eca stack is a constricter but cmon....i was on xenadrine(that shit was potent eca) when i was 18 and screwing once or 2 a day on the norm...maybe your nervous about satisfying her or something?? just relax...i think your too wound up.....itll pass...if you have to lay off eca for a couple days then do it


----------



## Stu (Apr 26, 2005)

I agree with pirate more drugs is the key. If you can't get it prescribed alot of the sources in the uk carry cialis and V.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 27, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> I agree with pirate more drugs is the key. If you can't get it prescribed alot of the sources in the uk carry cialis and V.


can you PM me on that bro


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 27, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> that shit is def mental bro....



i'm not so sure it is, well... going soft never crossed my mind once in a million years with her, i'm not worried about going floppy, i know i never usually have problems

TBH i think it could be anxiety/worry, i worry over the littlest things right now, especially her because she left me a couple of months ago n' i was heartbroke, i'm back with her now and i'm pretty scared she might leave me again (hence not being able to get the job done is really not gonna help matters)


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 27, 2005)

Doesn't IBE ship to the U.K.? It is worth the money and cheaper than prescription.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> has anyone else had these sorts of problems whilst cutting/on ECA? and can anyone recommend a remedy?



are you dieting? low carbs?


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 27, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> are you dieting? low carbs?


yes i am, could that also be the problem? would it be an idea to carb up before she comes round?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> yes i am, could that also be the problem? would it be an idea to carb up before she comes round?



yes, this could be an issue.

either increase carbs or stop using the ECA is my advice.

have you tried Anabolic-Matrix Rx ?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 27, 2005)

I've noticed my sex drive take a dip ever since I started my pre-contest diet. I expect a full recovery and even some extra zip in two weeks when my shows are over.


----------



## redspy (Apr 27, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Doesn't IBE ship to the U.K.? It is worth the money and cheaper than prescription.


Yes, they do ship to the UK.  With the current exchange rate it's very cheap for Europeans.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 27, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> You can get liquid cialis from IBE Nutrition. It won't do anything for libido, but it will help you point skyward for a day or two.


Sounds like the way to go


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 27, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yes, this could be an issue.
> 
> either increase carbs or stop using the ECA is my advice.
> 
> have you tried Anabolic-Matrix Rx ?



you mean increase carbs/cut the ECA just on the days she comes round? or the day before? or right before she comes over? or what?

yeah i'll get some AM-RX... i hear it is good at boosting libdo so its definately worth a try

if problems persist i'll order some V from IBE, I can't seem to see it listed though? is it under a diff. name or something?

thanks for the help everyone, i'm probably kicking up a big fuss over nothing and trying to convince myself that next time i'ma be fine, i think i have a serious anxiety issue! i'm almoast certain now that its down to that


----------

